

Retroactive Continuity and ‘South Park’: It was Santa Claus not Muhammad - ffpaladin
http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/2010/04/retroactive-continuity-and-south-park-turns-out-that-santa-claus-was-in-the-bear-suit/

======
ffpaladin
They pulled the episode, so no one can (officially) see it unless they saw it
last night.

[http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/sp_1406_...](http://eis-
blog.ucsc.edu/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/sp_1406_Sorry-500x307.jpg)

------
PG-13
Way to spoil it. Whatever, Muhammed was already in an earlier episode with
superpowers and everything.

~~~
fondue
Shhhhhhhhh! Do you want to get them killed?

~~~
mahmud
We know who you are, and you stole my job!

